# grease coated feral



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I thought I would share some pictures of a feral pigeon that was delivered to me almost two weeks ago.

This guy had a sore and swollen eye and was covered in oil and grease . He was a real champ and surrendered himself as he endured 3 washes and 6 rinses , so in all about a 25 minute wash .

He is approaching release in the coming days provided he can fly well inside the house , previously he wasn't able to get off the ground .

So a bit of a learning experience for me ...I've never had to deal with this type of issue , so another string in my bow you might say 

Thank you to South Australian Sea Bird Rescue for their valuable assistance and knowledge .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

.......and after drying off....finally his true colours are starting to show.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh the poor thing. Lucky for him you have him.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Please just make sure he is water proof before you release him. This sort of issues usually takes a long recovery to be releasable as all the oils and soap rinse off the natural oils they need to stay dry and warm


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Left eye still looks pretty bad? Ya even tho washed not preening so he doesnt look well enough to me. Great job tho. I had seen here in Canada they use DAWN brand as it is the best grease cutter when bird are stuck in oil spills and gentle on the bird. Do you that brand there?


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Oh the poor thing. Lucky for him you have him.


He is lucky Jay.....He is doing brilliantly now , droppings are excellent ....just needs a little more more weight .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

GimpieLover said:


> Please just make sure he is water proof before you release him. This sort of issues usually takes a long recovery to be releasable as all the oils and soap rinse off the natural oils they need to stay dry and warm


GimpieLover.....He will be with us for as long as it takes for his feathering to regenerate.....thanks for the advice .


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

CBL said:


> Left eye still looks pretty bad? Ya even tho washed not preening so he doesnt look well enough to me. Great job tho. I had seen here in Canada they use DAWN brand as it is the best grease cutter when bird are stuck in oil spills and gentle on the bird. Do you that brand there?


Thanks CBL .....Yes I was aware that dawn was the choice liquid to use , unfortunately it isn't available here in Australia ....so used an alternative recommended by S A sea bird rescue .

The pictures are nearly 2 weeks old ....and that left eye has completely healed ....they are now clear and bright . I hope to update the pictures later .


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

So very glad this bird is safe with you ^_^


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks GimpieLover .... I think he might be too , he's fallen in love with my disabled hen that I have inside .


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Uh oh. now are you going to keep both or split up piji love? =/


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

GimpieLover said:


> Uh oh. now are you going to keep both or split up piji love? =/


I'm not sure GimpieLover ....I'll have a go at seeing if I can integrate him into my flock and see what happens , he'll either stay or head back to wherever he came from .


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Thats awesome I love a happy ending.


----------

